

Ask HN:Please be careful, read ebay description, what can i do? - ykaranfil

his address:GRAYS, Essex, United Kingdom
Thoams Clark
fcukinthehead@hotmail.co.uk
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&#38;item=261010492293
http://myworld.ebay.com/eacc2010/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
http://www.myspace.com/fcukedinthehead&#60;p&#62;This guy is a scammer and trying to fool people by putting a very small description hidden writes "U are just Purchasing a link where you can buy the phone from" and listing this as an iphone and charging people 350 pounds.&#60;p&#62;I thought i am buying a new iphone, but as a product he sent me the apple store link, so this guy is so genius, he is selling apple store link for 350 pound. this is his reply.'Thank you for your purchase of the IPhone link!The link ishttp://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone/iphone4sWhich was for sale as described in the listing?Many Thanks'&#60;p&#62;Today i received a message from paypal saying that "The item is ineligible for PayPal Buyer Protection because it is intangible.", and they closed the case.&#60;p&#62;Me and two other paypal users had the same results.This guy sold this scam to 5 people, but i don't know the other users, because ebay removed listing, and deleted negative feedback from guy's profile. He still continues to using ebay, can you believe it? if they don't give our money back, do you think we should go to talk to police, and apply to court.?
======
ykaranfil
i also posted this question on ebay forum.

[http://community.ebay.co.uk/question/Buying-Ebay/Careful-
Rea...](http://community.ebay.co.uk/question/Buying-Ebay/Careful-Read-
Description/1700071074)

[http://answercenter.ebay.com/question/Paypal/Careful-Read-
De...](http://answercenter.ebay.com/question/Paypal/Careful-Read-
Description/1000319007)

------
mooism2
Try your local council's trading standards team.

~~~
ykaranfil
Thanks i will look into this, i heard that also i can apply to court with
letter in uk, without need a lawyer, is it true?

~~~
mooism2
Yes, but seek advice from <http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk> (they have lots
of relevant information on their site) or some other expert.

